# Cheap Smoking Wood supply



## zztopsail

Guys;

I tell you, I have just found the best, cheapest wood for smoking. Go to Lowe's or Home Depot and buy a big bag of real cedar mulch. You get like a 10 lb bag for about $3-$4 and it puts that cedar smell on the fish and also leaves the the skin a bronze reddish color.

You don't really even need to soak it that long.

Works great, and that bag will last you a long time


----------



## DERFM

yea , but just make sure it hasn't been treated for insects , or dyed for the 'red ' color


----------



## toejam

Be careful,,,,, red cedar contains juniper oil which should not be ingested by people with kidney problems or pregnant women.... who know what else.... they sell it as a mulch because it makes insects leave town....


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Leave it better than you found it!

W T McLennan (aka toejam)
[email protected]
256-776-4273


----------



## zztopsail

DERFM said:


> yea , but just make sure it hasn't been treated for insects , or dyed for the 'red ' color





toejam said:


> Be careful,,,,, red cedar contains juniper oil which should not be ingested by people with kidney problems or pregnant women.... who know what else.... they sell it as a mulch because it makes insects leave town....
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Leave it better than you found it!
> 
> W T McLennan (aka toejam)
> [email protected]
> 256-776-4273


The mulch from Lowes is all natural and is just ground up cedar so no insect treatment or red die. No the idea of juniper oil is something to consider as junipers and cedar are in the same plant family. Will have to remember that. Of course you could use those smoking cedar planks or for that matter just buy a 1x6 cedar plank and cut it up in 3 2 foot sections.


----------



## kooler

http://www.northwoodssmokeofmn.com/woodgrilling.htm

about 3/4 the way down it says ''dont use any conifer wood...''

i always use a hardwood, hickory, apple, etc....


----------



## HStew

If you grow plum,cherry,peach,pear,or apple trees like I do then use what you prune in the late winter [ tie in small bundles with different color el. cable ties and label], lighter flavor but it works!!!


----------



## Wilber

I have a yard full of Pecan trees, they work great.


----------



## drum junky

HStew said:


> If you grow plum,cherry,peach,pear,or apple trees like I do then use what you prune in the late winter [ tie in small bundles with different color el. cable ties and label], lighter flavor but it works!!!


Id love to help you prune to get some of that wood!


----------



## LaughingGull

I only use mesquite, or the appropriate oak species. 

All trees contain aromatic oils, which are technically bad for you. Auto exhaust, especially diesel and rush hour traffic are bad for you too. Might as well go happy. 

I've been mostly fishing fresh water lately. 

If they're biting go catch them. That's my motto.


----------



## JFord56

I found fish smoke better with apple wood. Lightly smoked OK with hickory or mesquite. A heavy smoke with them overpowers the fish and can bet bitter. You can get a pretty good size bag of it from BassPro or Cabelas for not much money.


----------



## Oldscout2

Wilber said:


> I have a yard full of Pecan trees, they work great.


Do you have a trick for taking the bark off? My pecan has fungus and stuff growing on the bark -- I whittle some off sticks to grill with b/c I like the chipotle flavor but dont use it in any large quantity b/c of the labor.


----------



## YakAttack

Hard to beat good ol' fresh cut hickory...


----------



## cducer

could always use the chronic !!! lol besides your guests wont care if it doesnt turn out right !! j/k


----------



## pier pressure

Tried smoked mullet for the first time today at lunch. I think it came from Annie's (?) in Ft. Myers. It was smoked a little heavy for my taste, but the price was right! I'll try my luck at smoking my own with my choice wood recipe for smoking - apple, lemon, and oak!


----------



## Jigmaster

*yeah*

That stuff will kill you it comes treated for Termites.

I like mixing jack Daniels oak and mesquite.

As far as Cedar use a cedar cooking plank you can re-use it.


----------



## Charlie2

*Smoking Wood*

Cultivate a friendship with someone who trims trees professionally.

Let him/her know that you need some and rather than burn it or take it to a landfill, he can drop some off at your place.

Give him/her some fish or trade services from time to time. I repair cast nets so its a trade off in my situation. 

Everyone owns a cast net? Or does it just seem that way?C2


----------



## BigJeff823

*Cant beat oak*

Hickory is great on Beef;Misquite is good for Pork,Chicken,and Fish but oak is my personal favorite its easy to get,high burn temp,and has a good smell.My buddies hook me up with oak whenever they cut down trees.


----------

